# Golden angelfish/Coral Beauty angelfish compatibility



## mahu25 (Apr 6, 2011)

hello i would like to know compatibility of these two fishes, angelfish Golden angelfish and Coral Beauty angelfish. cause i really would like to get both of them in my 130gallon tank. i currently have these fishes in my tank.i have some lps corals but i have never ever seen my coral beauty angelfish nipping on any corals. i have had dis fish for 2 years and still looking grate.

1 coral Beauty angelfish
1 yellow tang
1 hippo blue tang
1 purple fire fish
1 fire fish 
1 marine betta
1 yellow hogfish
1 starry dragonet
1 dracula goby 
1 lieutenant surgeonfish
1 rosy-scalaed wrasse


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

A simple answer to your question is that yes, a "golden angel" (not gold flake angel) and a coral beauty can live together peacefully if the tank is big enough and contains enough live rock. However, with that said, after seeing your stock list for this tank, I would not suggest adding anymore fish, as it is already overstocked. If all of these fish are still juvenile then I would suggest that you invest in a much larger tank (over 200 gallons) before considering adding anything more. If a larger tank is not an option then I would strongly urge you to find an outlet for some of the larger fish before they outgrow the current setup... which, if healthy, they will quick enough.


----------

